# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  atmel + usb

## crane

kādu atmeli labāk lietot lai veiktu datu apmaiņu ar kompi caur usb?
ir kāds latvijā pieejams ar hw implementētu usb slave atbalstu?
ir kādi ierosinājumi kā realizēt datu sūtīšanu no kompja puses?

----------


## karloslv

Atsevišķa FT232 mikrene neder? Ja ne, http://www.atmel.com ir visas atbildes. Latvijā pieejams - nu, labāk saņemties drosmi un sūtīt no ārzemēm. Nepārmaksāsi 5x vietējiem kantoriem.

----------


## crane

nu jāskatās, vai nu tas, vai arī FT245... vai arī jāpasūta kāds no atmel usb, tik nav ne jausmas cik tāds maksā...

----------


## Velko

Vēl ir iespējams arī firmware-only risinājums. Teiksim ņemt par pamatu USBtiny un pielāgot savām vajadzībām. Šādam paņēmienam ir diezgan daudz trūkumu, tomēr tā sanāk vislētāk.

Kādiem nolūkiem taisies izmantot? Varbūt, ka nemaz nekas vairāk nav vajadzīgs.

----------


## crane

izmantošu led cube vadībai (kaut kas tāds:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zHKileU8zhc
tikai man šitas nav RGB.
atmega vada LEDus (tas jau ir salodēts)
bet gribās caur usb (jo jaunajiem kompjiem mēdz nebūt lpt un com) sajūgt ar kompi, lai var vieglāk mainīt efektus un pielāgot skaņai utt...
paralēli ir diskusija datoru nodaļā par usb programmēšanu no kompja puses..

----------


## karloslv

nu tad es vismaz neredzu nekādu jēgu meklēt un pasūtīt usb-atmel, tad taču ar ft232 būs pilnīgi pietiekami. i lētāk, i mazāk čakara mācīties rīkoties ar usb.

----------


## Velko

Šķiet FT232 būs vispiemērotākais. Ja nemaldos - datorā jamais uzrādās kā virtuālais COM ports.

----------


## marcina

http://www.ftdichip.com/Documents/Pr...s/D2XXPG34.pdf
Tajā dokumentiņā var apskatīt, kas tev jāzina par to FTDI, ir arī komandu saraksts ar paskaidrojumiem. FTDI saitā jābūt arī kodu gabaliem, arī c++ - tie krietni vienkāršo darbu  :: 

ftdi+atmels = man liekas - būs dārgāk (bet ērtāk noteikti!) nekā, ja ņemtu MCU jau ar iebūvēto USB shēmu, bet es nezinu - kā tur ar programmēšanu. Pašam ir liela degsme izmēģināt to otro variantu!

----------


## karloslv

Ja ir interese iebraukt 32 bitu Atmel procesoros, tad mūsdienās tie ir dabūjami diezgan lēti:

http://darisusgmbh.de//shop/index.php?c ... _ARM7.html

Gandrīz visiem šiem ir USB atbalsts. Taču pats pagaidām neņemtos ar tādiem. Klasiskie AVR tomēr ir pilnīgi žiguļi - nepieciešams tikai viens barošanas spriegums, kuru var mainīt diezgan plašās robežās, ārkārtīgi vienkārša visas perifērijas vadība, bezmaksas C kompilators uz Linux/Windows platformām, pieejami gan DIP, gan TQFP korpusos, u.tml., amatiera paradīze. Siekaloties par funkcijām, kuras nafig nav vajadzīgas, ir Epja stilā.

----------


## Epis

Latvijā laikam ka AT90USB čipus dabūt nevar.
pats vēl nēsu skatījies kas tur par draiveriem jātaisa, cik zinu tad tur ir visādi paraug kodi kautkad būs jāsāk rakties viņos.

kāds ir skatījies jauno ATXmega čipu tip tas pats AVR tikai dullāks ar 32Mhz clock un visādiām papild fičām kas nav citos 8bit mikrokontrollieros, vispār mikrene ir baigi labā.
 un šito viņi sauc jau par 8/16-bit AVR CPU  ::

----------

